# Circuito de balanceo y desbalanceo de audio



## Zdrake (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola gente, el tema es que estoy buscando circuitos de balanceo y desbalanceo y no encuentro gran cosa. Me interesan tanto electronicos como con transformador. Si alguien sabe de algo agradeceria que me ayudara.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## thors (Dic 1, 2006)

no entiendo!!!!!    puedes describir o dar ejemplo


----------



## Zdrake (Dic 1, 2006)

A ver, por ejemplo, la salida de una mesa de mezclas, que por norma suele ser balanceada, la quiero conectar a ua etapa que hice yo, y para eso me hace falta un circuito de desbalanceo en la entrada de mi etapa. Esto se puede hacer con un transformador o con un circuito electronico. Tambien se puede puentear le pin 1 con el tres en la entrada de la etapa, pero esta no es la solucion mas elegante, porque aunque funciona, no estas desbalanceando nada y por tanto pierdes la señal en fase negativa. En definitiva, que necesito saber si alguie sabe de alguno de estos circuitos. Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 1, 2006)

es cierto en una entrada puedes mandar el terminal COLD a masa y inyectar señal por el HOT
pero en una salida no puedes enviar niguno a masa ni tampoco conectar el COLD y el HOT junto o con dos resistencias

se sugieto que solos tomes un terminal (ej el HOT) y masa 

para no construir un circuito activo

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 8, 2006)

Una soliucion es transformador, pero hay poca cosa. Y me imagino que si nos liamos a hacer circuiteria a base de transistores empezaremos a liar la señal. Une cold y masa y ponlos juntos. el hot al + y listo. Va genial


----------



## capitanp (Dic 9, 2006)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Una soliucion es transformador, pero hay poca cosa. Y me imagino que si nos liamos a hacer circuiteria a base de transistores empezaremos a liar la señal. *Une cold y masa* y ponlos juntos. el hot al + y listo. Va genial




es una salida


----------



## chuko (Dic 9, 2006)

Lo que necesitas es un circuito restador con un amplificador operacional

http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/postscript/LibroEcaBasica/Tema8.pdf

La salida balanceada te permite eliminar la interferencia en el cable. Como la interferencia tiene la misma polaridad en los dos cables y la señal de audio esta desfasada 180 grados, al restarlas la señal se te duplica en amplitud y la interferencia se anula, por ello, con un simple restador logras tu objetivo. Bueno, haciendo algo mas sofisticado le podes meter un pasabanda y todo el circo que quieras.


----------



## Zdrake (Dic 12, 2006)

Creo que ya encontre lo que buscaba. Por si a alguien le interesa el susodicho inegrado se llama DRV134 o DRV135, de todas formas, gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Un saludo


----------



## thors (Dic 15, 2006)

Creo nadie entendió

Son los misterios de la electronica...(-:


----------



## Zdrake (Dic 16, 2006)

No te entiendo que quieres decir. No entendiste mi explicacion de lo que es una señal balanceada? De lo 3 pines de un conector XLR, uno lleva la señal normal, otra la misma señal pero desfasada 180 grados y otro es la masa. Un desbalanceo lo que hace es invertir la señal desfasada y sumarla con la otra, asi las posibles interfeencias quedan disminuidas. Si no hay circuito de desbalanceo hay que puentear el pin 1 con el tres para asi tener una sola señal, lo que pasa es que se pierde la otra señal y por consiguiente las interferencias son mayores.
No se si es esto, pero me parecio leer post tuyos Thors en los que me parecio ver que sabes mucho de sonido, por eso no me explane mas.

Un saludo


----------



## thors (Dic 16, 2006)

Zdrake tu explicacion esta correcta  y creo que te ubiese recomendado lo mismo de capitanp pero se me adelanto 
solo que cuando pedias cto de "desbalanceo " no pude asociarlo realmente a lo que pedias y baje el datasheet del DRV134 y recien comprendi 

buena suerte con tu proyecto y comentalo cuando lo termines 

chauu


----------



## Zdrake (Dic 18, 2006)

ok, gracias .De todas maneras sigo buscando como hacerlo con transformador, que segun lei por ahi se obtiene mejor calidad.

Un saludo


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 14, 2007)

Madre mia que pitote os habeis liado... Quien habló de salida??? Tenemos que tener en cuenta que SI UN APARATO NO TIENE ENTRADAS BALANCEADAS, SERÁ PORQUE NO LAS NECESITA, Y EL INTENTAR HACER UN BALANCEO PARA UN APARATO QUE no esta preparado es una tontería. Es como querer echar gasolina de un F.1. a un utilitario.

Además cualquier equipo profesional actualmente funciona balanceado. Si no fuese así, averigua la calidad de aparato que te han vendido.
Y si es para hacer inventos, mira cualquier operacional de bajo ruido al estilo del TL081 o 
071 y observa que tenga entradas invertidas y no invertidas y tienes la solución.

Saludos.


----------



## Zdrake (Ene 15, 2007)

Claro que si, pero es que no lo quiero para ningun aparato que haya comprado sino para etapas de potencia que quiero hacer yo mismo. De todas maneras gracias por los datos. 
Un saludo


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

El DRV134 apartir de una señal referida a masa genera una señal diferencial " se le podria decir como que es el emisor, driver" y luego el INA134  con una señal diferencial de entrada genera una señal referida a masa " se podria considerar como que es el receptor, receiver". Ambos integrados son de Burr-Brown de muy buena calidad.


----------



## gufaen (Dic 10, 2008)

ALLEN&HEATH usa  los
SSM2141 /2
DRV134 / 5
TDA8578 / 9
que no es otra coca que ño mismo que te dijo Chuco pero a ui ya lo tienes integrado 
es muy importante hacer enl ensayo con ruido blanco y linealizar ya que en una linea diferencial la respuesta cae en las frecuencias masn alta a partir de un 1k cuando empiesas a ir mas alla de los 5 metros pero es critico a partir de los 40 metros.
la calidad del cable es fundamental yo importé 500 metros de VSVP Japones de 17 pares de la mejor calidad y es el dia y la noche con las mierd.. de cables de USA y alemanes. que portiempo creia que era otra la causa de las distorsiones armonicas y TDR.
y al mismo precio tines una calidad superior y es notable a simple oido. 
si alguien quiere probar el cable me quedan 200m sin usar.


----------



## carljuan (Feb 15, 2011)

compañeros electronicos aver quien me ayuda con circuitos para balancear y desbalancear señales de audio por fa de antemano se los agradesco


----------



## johncaro12 (Abr 26, 2011)

carljuan dijo:


> compañeros electronicos aver quien me ayuda con circuitos para balancear y desbalancear señales de audio por fa de antemano se los agradesco



En este mismo post esta la respuesta..
El integrado DVR134 parece ser la solucion...

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/drv135.pdf


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 26, 2011)

Hay muchísima info en internet sobre transporte de señal balanceado.
Quien esté cerca del tema sonido sabe bien de que se habla: Las conocidas DiBox o cajas directas, son un ejemplo de balanceado y hay pasivas con transformador y activas con AO.

http://sound.whsites.net/project87.htm


----------



## AMiranda (Jun 6, 2011)

¿no se podría hacer con dos transistores? sacando una salida por el colector y la otra por el emisor?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 6, 2011)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ¿no se podría hacer con dos transistores? sacando una salida por el colector y la otra por el emisor?



Como? por ejemplo? pon un circuito o un diagrama.

Tu dices usar el transistor como inversor? a eso te refieres?


----------

